# Individually sponsored contest by the_traveler



## The_Traveler (Aug 21, 2015)

I am sponsoring a contest to encourage thoughtful submissions, especially from newer, less experienced photographers.

The first - and only prize - is the a choice between a fine book on photography
"The Contact Sheet"  and

a film camera to play with/learn on.
*Nikon 6006 film camera
Super-Lentar 21 mm f3.8 (seemingly made by Tokina)
Nikon 28-70 f3.5-4.5
Sigma 70-210 f3.5-4.5
all in cosmetically good condition, all zooms are clean and seem to function well.
All aperture rings index nicely.
*​the winner will receive this in a hard case with foam inserts postage paid in the 48 states. Unfortunately postage out of the country is too exorbitantly expensive.

*Rules:*
The submitter must have at least 100 posts on this site and must also have at least 10 separate posts of pictures for c/c.
(It will make my life easier if you send me a PM with links to the threads of the ten submitted for c/c.)
*
The picture(s) entered in the contest must not have been posted on this site before.
(It doesn't have to be a new picture, just new to TPF)*

Exif should be either embedded in the image or, preferably, listed in the submission.
The picture may be bw or color, film or digital
The dimensions of any posted image should be:
if in landscape mode at least 1000 pixels on the long edge
if in portrait mode, at least 900 pixels high​Whatever the submitter's general preference, by submitting the owner gives tacit permission for c/c and editing.
Pictures should be posted in this thread.

Contest will run until* Sept  30 *and there must be at least 5 submissions by separate photographers for the prize to be awarded.
Each submitted picture should have a title, altho the title need not be particularly pertinent. The title will allow me to pick out the pictures.
Multiple submissions are allowed.

If  you  would like to compete anonymously, send me a PM with a link to the picture and the other info and I will post the pictures in this thread myself as anonymous entries.

Pictures will be judged on overall impact, quality of concept and execution.
I don't guarantee a winner and I don't guarantee the winner will be what anyone else thinks.

I am also the sole judge.

If you have a question, PM rather than posting it here and if it is relevant and important to everyone I will add it, along with the answer, to the thread.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 21, 2015)

This is pretty awesome!! I love watching these play out.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 21, 2015)

A wonderful thing to do, Lew.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 21, 2015)

Added to original: i was thinking that perhaps people, if they are new to photography, were loathe to compete under their own name.
So, if someone wants to enter, they could send me a PM with a link to their picture and the other info and I would post the pictures in this thread myself as anonymous entries.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 22, 2015)

bumpty bump bump bump.

Perhaps those who think this is a good idea might mention and/or it in there other posts.


----------



## Overread (Aug 22, 2015)

You can also put a link to it in your signature


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 23, 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 23, 2015)

I have added an alternative prize for those who don't care about film cameras =
a new copy of the book "the contact sheet"


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 23, 2015)

224 views and not a single submission or inquiry.
that is really depressing.


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 23, 2015)

First time seeing this thread....time to start opening my eyes!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 24, 2015)

This post cool enough to receive a courtesy bump.  Well played Lew.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 24, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> This is pretty awesome!! I love watching these play out.



Unfortunately this is winding down rather than playing out.
Any ideas to elicit more interest?


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 24, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty awesome!! I love watching these play out.
> ...



offer a digital camera.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 24, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty awesome!! I love watching these play out.
> ...


 I dunno, It seems like a pretty sweet deal to me!


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 24, 2015)

You gotta give people a chance to go out in the field and shoot.    It's only been posted for 72 hours.
Maybe extend the deadline until end of September?


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 24, 2015)

I was going to enter just for fun. I'm still working on an idea. You give some tough c&c, which I appreciate but I want to present my best!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 25, 2015)

Extended contest until September 30 (ProPilot suggestion)

Clarification - it doesn't have to be a new picture, just one that has not been exhibited here.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 25, 2015)

While you guys and girls are working on your amazing ideas, let's kickstart it with at least something. This is not a thoughtful idea and not even a contender. This is a snapshot I took yesterday evening while waiting for a bus. Let's call it Birds. There is one bird made of stone and three that can fly.

(The size must be wrong and I have no idea if EXIF is there, I am on holidays, spending days on the beach, can not edit it, so give me some slack, will you? I am not eligible for the competition anyway.)

If someone from England wins this competition, the winner will get a fat brick of an Ansel Adams 400 Photographs album from me. (I trust Lew in selecting the winner completely).


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2015)

I've moved this thread to the Beginner's forum where it stands a better chance at getting more views.

It's also a sticky so it won't get buried.  

Good luck!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 25, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty awesome!! I love watching these play out.
> ...



Are you allowing people to post older work? Might get some more entries


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 25, 2015)

Sure, any work as long as it has not been posted here before.


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 26, 2015)

Sometimes in searching for the right photo, the photo find you!

My Picture:

_"In The Heart of Starr's Mill"_

Olympus OM-D E-M5ii
M.Zuiko 12-40 f/2.8

12mm
ISO 200
1/25th second
f./9.0
Circular polarizer.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 26, 2015)

Title: Abstract Light & Shadow
Taken on my iPhone (don't judge my camera here... I just liked the way it turned out...lol.  I'll also submit a DSLR photo)

ISO 100, F22, 1/4 SS, 4.2mm




Abstract Light &amp; Shadow by Amanda McClure, on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 26, 2015)

And in case the iPhone pic doesn't count:

Title: The Gas Chamber, Wyoming State Penn
11mm, F4, ISO 200, 1/50 SS, Flash Fired (bounced)




Gas Chamber 2 by Amanda McClure, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 26, 2015)

This is very nice of you Lew.Hopefully this should inspire the contestants that really want a chance to win some nice offerings to put some more thought into there shots and we get to see some good stuff. Another fun thread to watch. stocking up on the popcorn and soda for this one.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 26, 2015)

great start


----------



## jovince3000 (Aug 28, 2015)

Considering the Province in Canada I'm from I'm most certainly unable to enter but good luck to everybody else =D


----------



## Donde (Aug 30, 2015)

Peer review with a gift offering. What a novel idea.


----------



## OmbreFox (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there a theme or guidelines?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 31, 2015)

In the first post on this thread.


----------



## OmbreFox (Aug 31, 2015)

I saw all the rules but I wasn't sure if this contest had a focus topic like a technique or subject matter. I plan on participating and with a full month I'll have plenty of time to get out and experiment, but sometimes I find it easier to approach a challenge with a particular goal in mind versus anything goes.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 31, 2015)

The photo is whatever you like to shoot.

Just note the requirements for 10 pictures posted for c/c, 100 total posts and the photo(s) submitted for contest should not have been posted on TPF before.


----------



## katsrevenge (Sep 11, 2015)

I love the idea and I am new... but I'm more a lurker right now than anything. Thus, not qualified to enter. 

But it is awesome! I look forward t seeing it play out!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 11, 2015)

Great idea Lew! Bravo! 
(one of the rare times I curse living in Canada  )


----------



## scooter2044 (Sep 13, 2015)

With permission to share, here is my entry.

Mental illness is something that affects millions of people in America. The stigma attached to it makes it harder for people to ask for help when they need it. People are quick to judge parents and caretakers when something happens, but until then the "elephant in the room" is carefully avoided. This is a photo I took of an 18-year old girl who has lived with and been treated for depression, anxiety, and panic attacks since she was 15. It was taken approximately 5 weeks before she made an attempt at taking her life. The photo was left unedited (other than B/W conversion and crop) intentionally, begging the question "What do you see?"




What do you see? by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## Lee-Ann (Sep 15, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> This is pretty awesome!! I love watching these play out.



This should be fun ...


----------



## nhilcissistic (Sep 22, 2015)

Well... I guess I joined the forum a little too late.

Excited to see the other photos, tho.


----------



## Grenni (Sep 29, 2015)

Amazing photos!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 29, 2015)

Note that we still have only 4 people entered and I planned that 5 should be the minimum for entering.

Please post a picture or two.


----------



## waday (Sep 29, 2015)

The second I saw Roxy in front of the screen, I knew what I wanted it to look like: texture in front of her, with the background darker. I did a little bit of editing to get it where it needed to be, but I had to work with what I had. Roxy never stands still.

Out the Screen Door



 

EXIF:
Aperture Priority, Manual Focus
ISO200, 50 mm, f/2.5, 1/125-sec


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 1, 2015)

Results at responses - Individually sponsored contest | Photography Forum


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 21, 2015)

Please read this thread about, potentially another contest. Why do you photograph what you do? | Photography Forum


----------



## myvinyl333 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 1, 2015)

myvinyl333 said:


> Nope



An answer to a question not asked by me, certainly.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 2, 2016)

This thread never finished. I will never get that hour back.


----------

